# Durchlaufender Timer/Countdown



## Brininny (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben, 
bin ganz neu hier. Habe schon gegoogelt und hier im Forum durchgestöbert, aber leider nicht das richtige gefunden. 
Und zwar möchte ich bei einem Video einen Counter von 150 Sekunden einbauen. So weit so gut. Jedoch möchte ich nicht, dass die Zahlen einfach so runterrattern, das sieht meiner Meinung nach nämlich so aus als hätte man den Timecode versehentlich eingeblendet.
Ich hätte gerne, dass die Sekunden praktisch durchlaufen. Ähnlich wie hier:

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/taff/video/taff-tag-vom-27-07-clip

Hab schon viel versucht zu basteln aber entweder bin ich zu doof oder stehe einfach nur auf dem Schlauch, weil das alles nicht so wird, wie ich es gerne hätte :-(
Zur Verfügung stehen mir Final Cut Pro und Adobe After Effects (hab in after effects bisher allerdings nur grundlagen drauf)

Schon mal vielen Dank im Vorraus für Tipps und Tricks

Brina


----------



## meta_grafix (4. Februar 2014)

Moin,

1. Timer Expression
http://www.motionscript.com/design-guide/up-down-clock.html

2. Durchlaufende Sekunden mal mit Position & Size arbeiten.

Gruß


----------



## sight011 (4. Februar 2014)

Wichtig setz den Ankerpunkt an den unteren Rand der Ziffern.


----------

